
T-Mobile Now Lets You Stream Video Without It Counting Toward Your Data - rajathagasthya
http://gizmodo.com/t-mobile-now-lets-you-stream-video-without-it-counting-1741734406
======
slg
This is the reason we need strong net neutrality legislation. The biggest
challenges were always going to be things like this that look incredibly
consumer friendly but would be the beginning of dramatic shift in how the
Internet works.

------
elahd
What's their end game here? It seems like they now offer a quota waiver for
all of the top bandwidth hogging services. Why not just make everything
unlimited at this point?

~~~
CrazyCatDog
They still have excess bandwidth. These deals will attract customers away from
other carriers and there is almost certainly a kickback to T-Mobile by the
paid content providers.

T-Mobile is sharp when it comes to making data-driven decisions: look at the
profitability of their offerings for people with less than excellent credit--
make no mistake, every "uncarrier" move follows from careful number crunching;
i.e. creates value both to customers and shareholders.

~~~
smpetrey
This right here.

Their ads and PR are very publicly criticizing AT&T and Verizon but they're
actually chasing the hearts of Sprint's customers. That's where their target
market is.

Sprint is noticing too:

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/sprint-fends-off-t-mobile-
for-n...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/sprint-fends-off-t-mobile-for-
no-3-spot-eyes-hispanic-market-growth/)

------
yaykyle
The Verge on how T-Mobile isn't really all that different:
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/10/9706296/t-mobile-binge-
on...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/10/9706296/t-mobile-binge-on-streaming-
net-neutrality-problem-john-legere)

